# Broken leg not healing



## barbarafletcher (Feb 20, 2009)

Just over three weeks ago my tiel fell in her cage and broke her leg. I took her to the vets the same morning, they xrayed her and said it was a broken tibia. They strapped the leg in cotton wool and vetwrap and sent her home. My bird is 11 and I have had her since birth, also owned dad!

Today I took her back to the vet to have the wrapping removed. Sadly all didn't look well and the vet decided to re xray. I was then told no healing at all has taken place and she has an infection in the leg. The vet suggested we euthanise her. She said we could try amputation but that the bird wouldn't cope well and it would be touch and go if she survived the first 24 hours. The vet then said she would give it further thought and call us back. Half an hour later one of the practice nurses phoned to say her leg had been strapped back up and was ready for collection. I was very surprised to say the least! The vet has not spoken to me since and when I returned to collect the bird I asked about antibiotics, practice nurse has to go and ask vet who then prescribes marbocyl. I have to take my tiel back next friday.

My question is this, has anyone else had a problem like this and what was the outcome? Can anyone make any suggestions?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't had anything like that happen but I would want my bird to be seen by another vet. I get the odd feeling that there's more than meets the eye in this situation. My Dad was almost given a triple bypass because they were looking at the wrong guys xrays. Is it possible they made a mistake? It seems odd that they would just patch her back up and ask you to come get her!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. While I would love to think they had made a mistake they took the original strapping off her leg while I was still there, (she's quite happy to be held and have her legs fiddled with) it was definately swollen and not right, she was also making no effort to grip with her toes. I agree it seems extremely odd, but maybe this was down to my reluctance to have her euthanised.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I think a visit to another vet is in order. I am not comfortable with the vet's reaction and that would make me feel very wary. If you can, see someone else before you make any decisions. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Did the vet talk to you about her diet at all? Perhaps more calcium and other nutrients would help with healing.

I agree with the others that it would be good to see another vet if possible. Is this an avian vet? Some regular vets know little or nothing about birds.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just go to another vet. Making such a big decision requires time for you and def. a second or even third opinion. The whole thing sounds odd and I don't like vets that are quick to suggest the E work.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I know at my work we anaesthetise a fair few small birds, they cope really well with it. My boss, an avian vet, has amputated legs and wings before, off birds as small as budgies. Is your vet an avian vet?

As to her not coping with the loss of a leg, how well has she been getting around the past few weeks? I know there's a one legged lorikeet at a big aviary near here and she hops around happily.


----------

